
Show HN: Competitive Analysis of Government Vendors - nvas
http://advantageprices.com
======
brudgers
If the goal of the 'Show HN' is general feedback on the site from HN users (as
opposed to lead generation regarding GSA vendors) then the requirement for an
email to sign-up is working at cross purposes to the goal.

Good luck.

~~~
nvas
Can you elaborate? There is no requirement for an email sign up or any kind of
registration.

~~~
brudgers
I clicked on the link I thought would take me to the tool but got a request
for email instead. Maybe it's not clear enough to random visitors how to
access the tool.

Now that I've revisited, I found the search field. I probably missed it
because it appears below a paragraph of text and over a horizontal rule and is
grey.

~~~
nvas
Thanks, that's good feedback. I will make it stand out a bit more.

~~~
brudgers
My advice: make it look more like Google for GSA: less explanation on the
landing page [that can be linked]. If I hit a page that said 'Search GSA
Vedors' above a textbox way above a few links at the bottom, I would get it
because the search results _show_ what the product does much better than the
text _tells_ what it does.

Good luck.

